# Newry - Where to buy Laptop



## allthedoyles (22 Feb 2009)

We hope to go to Newry on a shopping expedition soon . ( first time ever )

Would like to buy a laptop .......and am wondering if anyone knows the best place to buy .

Spending around 500 euro ....spec something like this


15.4 inch screen
3GB memory
160 HD storage
Webcam
Bluetooth


----------



## pansyflower (22 Feb 2009)

I was looking at laptops in PCWorld, Sprucefield, Lisbon, the other day. 
Salesman told me that if I wanted it for the internet I'd be better off buying it down south as I'd be paying for bb at roaming rates. 
Something to check out, before you go, perhaps.


----------



## askalot (22 Feb 2009)

pansyflower said:


> I was looking at laptops in PCWorld, Sprucefield, Lisbon, the other day.
> Salesman told me that if I wanted it for the internet I'd be better off buying it down south as I'd be paying for bb at roaming rates.
> Something to check out, before you go, perhaps.




Very strange!! You could buy a laptop in Lapland and you still wouldn't pay roaming charges for BB. 

Was he talking about mobile BB modems for laptops? In which case you would but then that wasn't what the OP was asking about.


----------



## pansyflower (22 Feb 2009)

> Was he talking about mobile BB modems for laptops?


No idea, sorry.


----------



## gipimann (22 Feb 2009)

Some UK companies (Currys and I think PC World) are giving away laptops provided you sign up for a broadband package.  Perhaps this is what the salesman was talking about.


----------



## seantheman (22 Feb 2009)

pansyflower said:


> I was looking at laptops in PCWorld, Sprucefield, Lisbon, the other day.


 surely i doesn't make sense economically to go all the way to portugal to source a laptop?


----------



## CCOVICH (22 Feb 2009)

A word of caution-we were (unintentionally on our part) signed up for PC insurance in PC World in Sprucefield when buying our PC recently-whether this was a genuine error or an unscrupulous salesperson who took advantage of the fact we weren't 'local' is a moot point-just be sure to check your receipt-we got the first month 'free' and only noticed when our credit card was hit a month later.

No major harm done, other than a £8 charge and a few phone calls and a letter to our cc company, but something you might watch out for if buying in PC World.  Other than that, it was a worthwhile trip.  Argos stores will carry similar stock to PC World, but the range won't be as extensive.


----------



## CCOVICH (22 Feb 2009)

gipimann said:


> Some UK companies (Currys and I think PC World) are giving away laptops provided you sign up for a broadband package.  Perhaps this is what the salesman was talking about.



I would hope so, otherwise he was talking nonsense.




			
				pansyflower said:
			
		

> Something to check out, before you go, perhaps.



Any laptop/PC bought in NI will be capable of getting internet/broadband in ROI-as long as you have a subscription.  No need to worry on that score.


----------



## mathepac (22 Feb 2009)

CCOVICH said:


> I would hope so, otherwise he was talking nonsense...


IME to have one of these talking nonsense is par for the course.


----------



## pansyflower (23 Feb 2009)

> provided you sign up for a broadband package.


Nope,  there was no question of new bb package as we have one already.
Now I'm intrigued though, I will have to check it out next time.


----------



## Rois (23 Feb 2009)

PC World and some of the other laptop vendors give you a reduction off the price of a computer if you sign up for broadband when you're buying a computer (this promotion runs from time to time).

Clearly, if you're buying a laptop in UK there is no point in signing up for a UK broadband package if you live in the south.


----------



## allthedoyles (23 Feb 2009)

pansyflower said:


> I was looking at laptops in PCWorld, Sprucefield, Lisbon, .


 
Is Sprucefield in Newry or in Spain ?


----------



## CCOVICH (23 Feb 2009)

allthedoyles said:


> Is Sprucefield in Newry or in Spain ?


 
Lisbon isn't in Spain.

Sprucefield is the closest PC World to Newry.


----------

